# Weight lifting



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Love to lift. Lift every monday wednesday friday for football next year.. so far maxes are:

Bench: 300x2
Squat: 450x10 
Power clean: 225x10

I got 300 last wedesday.. felt really good that day so i tried it out and had all my buddies witnessin me. We get shirts for every 25 lbs we go up in bench. So im at 300... Cant wait for 325.. we are gunna start tapin us bench becuz people never seem to believe us.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I lift my ross cr337, and my hoyt katera.

Thats about it :shade:

lol.
We lift a little bit for baseball.
i dont keep track tho.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

im a freshman but i lift

bench 350
squat 550
deadlift 660


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

just kiddin i aint near that big but theres nothin wrong with wishful thinkin


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

rage1 said:


> just kiddin i aint near that big but theres nothin wrong with wishful thinkin


i was gunna say.. i need to see this!


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i weight lift for football but dont know my best weight. im the only one that can pull a 70 pound bow out of our team. thats j/v


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

no lifting threads, its always turns into a mess, and half the people are 5' 4" and say they bench 500 lbs.... 
I shoot a bow, pack antelope out on my back whole and I can put a drive into a baseball, thats good enough for me


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

3DBIGBULLX said:


> no lifting threads, its always turns into a mess, and half the people are 5' 4" and say they bench 500 lbs....


agreed


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

never really tried finding my maxes. repetitions are better for muscle growth + tonning anyway.
I can shoot all day without a trouble so im happy =]


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> never really tried finding my maxes. repetitions are better for muscle growth + tonning anyway.
> I can shoot all day without a trouble so im happy =]


No doubt. I love lifting. But always like to see my success with all my work put in by maxin out.. makes ya feel good about yourself!


----------



## MNarcher1990 (Jan 24, 2008)

mostly just do squats, max at 310. but i dont bench, im leg strong:wink:


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Lifting is one of my favorite things to do, even if I don't do it as much as I should.

We won't talk about max bench. I was never then good at it and then I separated both of my shoulders. I think I'll be lucky to hit 250 ever again. Squats are the lift for me.


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

MNarcher1990 said:


> mostly just do squats, max at 310. but i dont bench, im leg strong:wink:


Same here...I really don't care how much I can lift...as long as I can pull my bow back and do whatever hunting related work...that's all I need to do.


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

i love to lift.. i play football and im a sophmore and im starting runningback this year.

bench-210
parrell squat-300
box squat- 485
power clean- 210


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

not sure how much weight i can do but i can haul out deer on my own and pack o wallop on a deer with my bow


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

dont do a whole lot of weight lifting. Mostly just push ups-pull ups, stuff of that sort. Though I can pull over 80lbs no problem. I have always been able to shoot heavyer bows. I started archery with a 70lb bow when I was 13.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

I like to lift but i dont seem to have as much time to do it any more but my max'sare bench 225 max squat was 415 Im 5 10 and 160 pounds nothing special


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

traphuntfish said:


> i love to lift.. i play football and im a sophmore and im starting runningback this year.
> 
> bench-210
> parrell squat-300
> ...


Nice man.. keep up the work.. You startin runningback for Varsity then this year?


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

i love to lift.. i play football and im a sophmore and im starting runningback this year.

bench-210
parrell squat-300
box squat- 485
power clean- 210
________________

nice man ...on ur box squat is that the same box squat i'm thinkin of where you go all the way down to about 5 inches from the ground ??


----------



## PSE ROGUE (Jan 19, 2008)

I am a junior
bench 260
squat 410
power clean 250
ive always heard that your bench and pc should be close if not the same.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

whitetail234 said:


> dont do a whole lot of weight lifting. Mostly just push ups-pull ups, stuff of that sort. Though I can pull over 80lbs no problem. I have always been able to shoot heavyer bows. I started archery with a 70lb bow when I was 13.


Compounds correct?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

PSE ROGUE said:


> I am a junior
> bench 260
> squat 410
> power clean 250
> ive always heard that your bench and pc should be close if not the same.


It should be close to the same if you enjoy doin it.. I dont enjoy it becuz i have slightly dislocated kneecaps.. which cause my legs to break out when i jump and have them bent. Wasnt good when my coach didnt believe me till he had to call the paramedics ha. But hey.. if your good at it and dont have knee problems.. you can call it good


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Nice man.. keep up the work.. You startin runningback for Varsity then this year?


yes i am a sophmore this year and i started running back and played alot of full back for the varsity team and started full back for the jv team


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

WV hoyt shooter said:


> i love to lift.. i play football and im a sophmore and im starting runningback this year.
> 
> bench-210
> parrell squat-300
> ...




no its a box thats even with your knees and you have to touch it before you start back up


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

traphuntfish said:


> yes i am a sophmore this year and i started running back and played alot of full back for the varsity team and started full back for the jv team


Awesome! Keep up the good work. Im stoked for football this year


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

3DBIGBULLX said:


> no lifting threads, its always turns into a mess, and half the people are 5' 4" and say they bench 500 lbs....
> I shoot a bow, pack antelope out on my back whole and I can put a drive into a baseball, thats good enough for me



i lift... but i do agree with you..... this will turn into a huge mess. :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

traphuntfish said:


> no its a box thats even with your knees and you have to touch it before you start back up


Is it actually even with your knees? Ours are a little shorter than our knees to make sure we get a 90 degree angle with our knees and legs... either way i like it! ha


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> i lift... but i do agree with you..... this will turn into a huge mess. :darkbeer:


Hasnt yet.. no need to critize everyone weight lifting abilities.. just simply askin if anyone else likes to weightlift


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

i don't see why everyone keeps sayin this would cause problems it hasn't yet...and i aint gonna say nuttin to anyone who lifts i look at it this way you get what u get and if anyone else says anything to you about it then just show them what you get


----------



## mathewskid1 (Feb 15, 2008)

i used to do alot of lifting when i was a sophmore and we did 3 lifts 
bench-245
squat-395
clean-230
i just started lifting again like 3 months ago and it is amazing how much muscle strength you can loose over a year and a half


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

yea we lift year round except during the season and even then we do some yea last year underfeated confrence champs (but got beat out first round in playoffs damn private schools) second time its happened to us but yea 350 spuat 220 bench 235 clean


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

thrill_seeker said:


> yea we lift year round except during the season and even then we do some yea last year underfeated confrence champs (but got beat out first round in playoffs damn private schools) second time its happened to us but yea 350 spuat 220 bench 235 clean


Very nice man very nice. Keep it up. 

What position do ya play?


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

center and nose once in a while go in at slash its another back but go in motion out on the wing thats my favorite spot you normally lite some one up pretty good


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

dang man haha
i couldnt hit up the 70 pounders till i was 15


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

dang man haha
i couldnt hit up the 70 pounders till i was 15


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

bearr said:


> dang man haha
> i couldnt hit up the 70 pounders till i was 15


i was talking bout bows guys


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

thrill_seeker said:


> center and nose once in a while go in at slash its another back but go in motion out on the wing thats my favorite spot you normally lite some one up pretty good


Haha yea. Had my coaches come up to me last friday and asked if i would be willing to start both ways again this year. Except at Defensive End. Of course i said yes lol


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

i'm 10 and i bench 50 lbs i play football star quaterback of my team


----------



## MSboy (Aug 30, 2007)

Dang! Funny you should ask, I broke both bones in my lower arm completely in 
half doing power cleans 4 weeks ago! 
My maxes before that were: bench:95
parallel squat: 95
power clean: 105 (what i broke my arm on)

I'm 13, 5 foot 10, but only like 130 pounds so I'm pretty dang weak!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

MSboy said:


> Dang! Funny you should ask, I broke both bones in my lower arm completely in
> half doing power cleans 4 weeks ago!
> My maxes before that were: bench:95
> parallel squat: 95
> ...


guess you and me have the same body build, but i think i am i little stronger but don't know.... never work out really... hope to when it gets wormer so i can go to the storage and not freeze:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Just got this done last week. 

Bench: 315 x 2.. everyone said my eyes and neck looked like they were about ready to pop. But i got it up and started freakin out.. couldnt get a 3rd one so i punched a box in the weightroom. haha


----------



## MSboy (Aug 30, 2007)

armyboy said:


> guess you and me have the same body build, but i think i am i little stronger but don't know.... never work out really... hope to when it gets wormer so i can go to the storage and not freeze:wink:


Yea I've gotten a lot stronger on everything, seeing how I had trouble getting the 45 pound bar in october! This is my first year liftin, but I'm probaly going to have to start all over when i get this dumb cast off.


----------



## mathews93 (Feb 7, 2008)

im only 5'3 105lbs and in 8th grade 

bench 95
squat 160 
i dont know what that other stuff is haha


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

Yall make me feel even more obease, oh well i meet with my personal trainer at 3:30 to day so i'll feel better


----------

